
Ask HN: What have you learned from your past failures, mistakes, missteps? - good_vibes
Growing stronger every day as I meditate upon the impermanence of all things.
======
itamarst
Random sample:

1\. Negotiate for salary.

2\. Tests are good, unless they're testing wrong thing.

3\. Technology doesn't matter, solving problems matter.

(I write a weekly newsletter sharing a mistake I've made programming or in my
career, and how you can avoid it. If you sign up you'll get stories behind the
lessons above, and many more:
[https://softwareclown.com](https://softwareclown.com))

